# Well she did it 3 for 3 in Rally Novic



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Congrats. I have no idea what the titles and all mean, but I do feel a ton of pride when my dogs complete some obedience levels (we are being tested for our CGC next weekend).


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Congratulations to you and Abby. Great work.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

YAH!! For you! It always feels good to get a title, good luck the next 2 days!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Way to go TEAM!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Congratulations on the titles.


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

congradulations.


----------

